# Samba shares not accessible at first



## strandbal (Oct 25, 2014)

I am having a strange problem with my Samba 4.1 installation, running on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE. Since a while, the shares it's serving are not accessible at first. My clients either give errors, or prompt for a password, and if I cancel that and retry, my shares are accessible.

When I test this on the server locally, using `smbclient -L \\\\localhost -U username --debuglevel=10` I get at first:


```
session setup failed: NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
```

When I run it again immediately, I do get the list of shares.

I have tried limiting the max protocol to SMB2, and disabling (commenting) just about everything in my smb4.conf, but didn't manage to get it to work.

Anyone have an idea as to why it's failing the first time?


----------

